# What generator brands to buy/avoid



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Now that we have a little one in the house, I'm thinking of buying a generator. We didn't have a real need before now, other than the possibility of losing some food in the freezer. But now that our daughter is here, I'd rather have the possibility of a fan in the summer and a small heater in the winter if we lose power.

So, what generator brands do you recommend to buy or to avoid? Once I narrow down the brand, I'll decide what size that I need.

Thanks!


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

It really depends on your budget and size req't before narrowing down brands. Honda's are bulletproof for the smaller 1-3000 watt range. I have a Honda EU 2000 for small stuff because it's very fuel efficient and a larger Ridgid 6500 that's powered by a Yamaha motor from Home Depot but it loves gas. I need 220 to run an AC unit and a well pump and water heater intermittently. Ironically the small honda costs hundreds more than the Ridgid. I don't care about noise as I have no neighbors but the larger ones are loud and if you live close to someone then you probably need to factor that in. The Honda is really quiet. I try to run both of mine for an hour each month under at least 25-50% load to maintain the windings. Just my 2 cents...I'm sure others will chime in. Get a transfer switch by all means if you are going bigger.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a Briggs and Striation 20 KVA generator on propane for the whole house. I really like it. It has a transfer switch that will start it automatically. I never have to worry about it because it checks it self out each week. All I do is to have propane available.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Generac and Honda are two of the brands my son-in-law sold in his Generator Store. He did not do the cheap stuff that is many times in the box stores.

The Honda's and some Yamaha's seemed to be the preferred ones. And Generacs for whole houses and businesses.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We have a onan in the camper and a generic gen made by yamaha for the horse trailer and stuff around the property. Neither would run the house but they are enough to keep us comfortable and keep frig and freezers from thawing out.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

We have a Honda 6500iS which is a super quiet model. we wanted a quiet one so we didn't disturb the neighbors. 

I'd like to hear what others say about propane because that's the type I'd really like. THe HOnda runs on gasoline which isn't very long lasting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

stamphappy said:


> We have a Honda 6500iS which is a super quiet model. we wanted a quiet one so we didn't disturb the neighbors.
> 
> I'd like to hear what others say about propane because that's the type I'd really like. THe HOnda runs on gasoline which isn't very long lasting.



There are kits available to convert most gasoline engines to run off propane or natural gas . If you do some goggle searching a kit might be available for your Honda .

www.propane-generators.com/honda-generators.htm


----------



## Nottingham (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought a Gillette Gen-Pro 4000 Watt diesel generator that was not working off of Craiglist earlier this year for next to nothing this spring. It only had 75 hours on it, looked brand new, and the Yanmar diesel engine would start with one pull (it also has an electric start). I figured that I would see if I could get it running and if not I planned to use the diesel motor for another project. I emailed Gillette about purchasing a service manual. They emailed me a full service manual and trouble shooting guide within a couple hours for free. I figured out want was wrong with the generator and contacted their service department to purchase replacement parts. Talking with the service rep. I found out that the generator was 20 years old. I really thought it was only 3 or 4 years old based on how clean it was. After talking with the service rep I decided to completely replace the generator part. The replacement part was available at a reasonable cost but I decided to upgrade due to improvements in the sine wave (which is clean enough to safely run electronics long term) and a 20% increase in power (5000 watts vs the original 4000 watts). I placed my order and the parts arrived within 3 days. 
The generators are built and wound here in the USA so replacement parts are easy to get. They use oversized diodes on the generator. And their service is top notch (free service manuals and fast response to my pricing requests). I think they are using Lombardini diesel engines now. 
I have run mine about 25 hours this year on our farm for construction and pumping water with no issues. The diesel sips fuel. I am amazed at how little fuel this thing uses. 
Mike
PS Being a diesel this generator is a bit loud for in-town use but I bet I could put a larger muffler on it to quiet it down.
As for the small Honda generators I have heard great things about them from people I know that own them.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

WV Hillbilly said:


> There are kits available to convert most gasoline engines to run off propane or natural gas . If you do some goggle searching a kit might be available for your Honda .
> 
> Honda Generators Propane and Natural gas Kits.


Thanks for the link WV Hillbilly; I will check them out and see what they can do for my needs. Take care and have a great 4th!


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

We were hit by that Eastern land hurricane storm last Friday. No power for 5 days. We used a brand new Generac 2000 that we'd purchased for our small business to run our fridge, a couple of fans and occas. tv viewing ( we kept our cell phones charged with it too as our landline was out)....OR we'd run the washing machine-separately alone. The Generac would run about 5 hours on a full tank of gas ( 1.5 gal gasoline).

It did a fine job, but was loud. We live rural and I could hear generators running across the hills. That left me feeling "exposed".


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Great thread. DH and I have just started considering a generator. Now that we have 2 freezers, it would be nice to have a gen that could run one. That would give us more time to use and can up the contents. It's only in the past 6 mos that DH has been willing to store some gas (about 20 gals). So generators are now just becoming a possibility for us. 

We live in town, so it looks like a smaller Honda should be where we start our research. Just the information I was needing :bouncy:


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

secretcreek said:


> We were hit by that Eastern land hurricane storm last Friday. No power for 5 days. We used a brand new Generac 2000 that we'd purchased for our small business to run our fridge, a couple of fans and occas. tv viewing ( we kept our cell phones charged with it too as our landline was out)....OR we'd run the washing machine-separately alone. The Generac would run about 5 hours on a full tank of gas ( 1.5 gal gasoline).
> 
> It did a fine job, but was loud. We live rural and I could hear generators running across the hills. That left me feeling "exposed".





Ohio dreamer said:


> Great thread. DH and I have just started considering a generator. Now that we have 2 freezers, it would be nice to have a gen that could run one. That would give us more time to use and can up the contents. It's only in the past 6 mos that DH has been willing to store some gas (about 20 gals). So generators are now just becoming a possibility for us.
> 
> We live in town, so it looks like a smaller Honda should be where we start our research. Just the information I was needing :bouncy:


You can go to any muffler shop and get a larger muffler put on to quieten it down. :cowboy:


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

What about a solar powered generator? Has anyone had any experience with one of those? I didn't even know that such a thing existed, but my son did, of all things. I was looking at that because I am very leery of the exhaust fumes of a gas/diesel powered one I didn't know that you could use propane/natural gas to fuel a generator either. Are there any fumes from that? Forgive my ignorance I am learning so much here! I will admit that I am VERY spooked about anything that can give off fumes or exhaust since my carbon monoxide exposure. I will be checking out that link about the propane genny, here in a bit. 
Thanks in advance
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The Honda EU 1000i, EU 2000i, and the EU 3000i produce pure sine wave electricity so they won't damage sensitive electronics and motors. I think Yamaha makes some similar ones too. Most generators make modified sine wave electricity which can be hard on your stuff. The Hondas mentioned cost more but they are quiet and run efficiently so are worth it IMHO. 

Keep in mind that motors may take up to 3 times the wattage to start so you have to size the generator to match. My little 3000 watt generator won't start the compressor if there is any pressure in the tank but it will start it if there is no pressure. LOL


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Now I'm off to calculate what I want to run on the generator, and pick what size I'll need.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

This has been covered in another current thread. Look up Hawkpower. They have long run generators that can run for 2000 hrs straight before needing maintenance. The smallest is a 4,000 watt unit. Ask Generac if you can do that with one of their generators. Of course you may never have to run your generator for close to three months. But if you need to run a Hawkpower constantly for a few weeks to a month, it won't be a problem.

Most of the Hawkpower units are warrantied for five years or 5,000 hours. When you start looking for generators ask about the warranty. You may be surprised.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Last night I did some searches looking for info. this morning I talked to a Hawkpower importer located on the East coast.

I was surprised to find out that Generac has started to use Chinese engines such as those made by Chery. The Chery name is an obvious play on Chevy. As for quality simply google Generac and problems. Some Generac owners never have had problems others have had significant issues.

The Lister Petter engined Hawkpower units that run on natural gas or propane range from 6.9KW to 19.3 KW.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I did a little bit of research on Lister Petter yesterday. That is one impressive machine. Nimrod, thanks for the info on the Hondo. JUst one of the many reasons I love this forum.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a Coleman Powermate 5000 watt with a 6250 watt peak. Just a big box store type of brand. Bought it for Y2K and have been using it ever since.It has two 110 outlets, and two 220 outlets (those are kinda useless for me). It will run about 11 hours on 5 gallons. It is horribly loud ........ But it has given good service. I think I really am going to try and acquire a Honda 3000 watt generator. Honda are excellent generators. My prothers have Hondas ...pricey, but quiet and reliable.

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

I have one of those yellow Champion generators. It's not huge or anything and won't run my entire house but it starts every time and I have had only good luck with it...


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Food for thought. I live off the grid and have been for over 16 years now. My solar is great, but now , like every year, the monsoons start rolling in. More clouds then sun. So, I need to run one of my gennies. I have three, a small one, I can throw in the back of my truck as needed, a middle one about 5.5k which does most of my battery charging when needed, and my rock steady Kholer twin cast iron 7k. The Kohler was actually the cheapest., I found it at the local flea market a couple of years ago. It came out of a mans father in laws motor home and had maybe 200 hours on it. I did have to do some maintenance on it as it had been negleted for several years. I paid 200.00 for it, and about another 180.00 in complete maintenance , oil change, filter, plugs, wires, points , cleaning the carb and fuel pump etc. But for less the 400.00 investement, it is one heck of a generator. Quiet, steady and reliable like the rock of gibralter. There are deals out there, if you only take the time to look around. 

Craigs list will ususally turn up one or two after looking for a couple of weeks or so, ebay, and one of the best places, is auto junk yards. Onan's are also a fairly nice set up. They are also both easily converted to propane which does not go bad.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Bruenor said:


> Now that we have a little one in the house, I'm thinking of buying a generator. We didn't have a real need before now, other than the possibility of losing some food in the freezer. But now that our daughter is here, I'd rather have the possibility of a fan in the summer and a small heater in the winter if we lose power.
> 
> So, what generator brands do you recommend to buy or to avoid? Once I narrow down the brand, I'll decide what size that I need.
> 
> Thanks!


Here are three that you can take a look at. #3 may be a little big for you, but these are ususally bullitproof. Also, very heavy and hard to steal !

Onan Generator 5.0 BGA

HONDA POWERED GENERATOR 6500 WATTS

kohler generator diesel powered


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

There are a lot of knock-offs on the market.
Slap your own lable on a cheapy and peddle it cheap.........

Problem is many people buy strickly on the price tag........

That "genny" from a box store priced at $199.95 is disposable junk.

Yamaha has a 2800i that is very good (for a gas genny)

For somebody able to think 'ahead' propane and diesel are the way to go.........


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Really, most of what you buy will depend on what your attempting to do with it. For instance , if it is for power outages like right now that only last a few days or so, then possibly one of the box store cheapo type will work for you. If you are looking at more then just occasional use and more for long term, then you should be looking into the larger more reliable units. All will require some maint. though and you should be preparred for this. My Kohler requires a cartridge screw in oil filter and about 4 qts of oil to change, while my box store only needs a quart of oil every 50 or 60 hours or so, also, my Kohler gets about 1hr of run time per gallon of gas when being used hard. My box store gennies less then half of that. However, My Kohler will still be running long after I'm gone.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

baldylocks said:


> I have one of those yellow Champion generators. It's not huge or anything and won't run my entire house but it starts every time and I have had only good luck with it...



I also have one of the Champions, don't use it a lot, but it always starts and gets the job done. They are a Honda clone and will use any of the parts that a Honda does.

Bob


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Hears The Water said:


> What about a solar powered generator? Has anyone had any experience with one of those? I didn't even know that such a thing existed, but my son did, of all things. I was looking at that because I am very leery of the exhaust fumes of a gas/diesel powered one I didn't know that you could use  propane/natural gas to fuel a generator either. Are there any fumes from that? Forgive my ignorance I am learning so much here! I will admit that I am VERY spooked about anything that can give off fumes or exhaust since my carbon monoxide exposure. I will be checking out that link about the propane genny, here in a bit.
> Thanks in advance
> God bless you and yours
> Deb


Propane and Natural gas is used in fork lifts in work places with out good ventilation where the fumes would be dangerous. Propane gives off fumes but not near the amount of gas or diesel engines. The gas, diesel, propane, or Natural gas generators are run out doors and the fumes go away fast. I don't know of one that can be used indoors. Mine is used out doors and the smell doesn't bother my wife and she has a objection of the gas or diesel fumes.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Solar generators are a pure waste of good money. Generators running on propane will last indefinately if oil is changed. Propand /natural gas does not go bad. However , they lose a little power over gas. About 10% until you start climbing in elevetion, then even more.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

stamphappy said:


> I did a little bit of research on Lister Petter yesterday. That is one impressive machine. Nimrod, thanks for the info on the Hondo. JUst one of the many reasons I love this forum.


MidAtlantic appears to be a Lister Petter importer. The ballpark price for the 19.3 kw unit is $14,000 set up for natural gas or propane. That includes the enclosure. They are not cheap.

Midatlantic currently has a reconditioned unit: Newage 18 kW 60 cycle generator multi-voltage; Lister TR3 air-cooled diesel engine; skid mounted with enclosure; excellent condition, low hours for $7545. 

The engines have the torque to drive the generators at a low speed, 1800 rpm, for greater longevity. 

Reconditioned Equipment

A company in Georgia buys the Lister Petter engines and incorporates them into generators. The diesel fueled units run from $6,000 to $8,599 for the 11.5Kw to 21.5KW size units. Those are open skid mounted units w/o an enclosure. They have the units on eBay.

POWERHOUSE GENERATORS


----------

